# Reel Rollers and Swardman part ways !!!



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

​Good move by Reel Rollers in my opinion. Thank you Lee and staff for the help and going above and beyond with the issues dealing with Swardman.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

Just saw that email.

I wonder what that's going to do to the Swardman sales and service here in the US. Reelrollers always seemed to have issues handling warranty claims on account of them having to go through Swardman directly (who aren't based in the US) - that had a part to play in this decision, I'm sure.


----------



## Drix (Sep 28, 2021)

I am very interested in the reel mowing platform they are developing. I have been looking at Allett's Liberty 43, so if there is another option out there say in 20" with option to use/configure various batteries for use I would be highly interested. I am invested in the EGO and Ridged batteries. I don't really want to get invested into another batteries eco system.


----------



## DATAstrm (Jul 14, 2021)

This is very disappointing. I just bought a Swardman in August.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

littlehuman said:


> Just saw that email.
> 
> I wonder what that's going to do to the Swardman sales and service here in the US. Reelrollers always seemed to have issues handling warranty claims on account of them having to go through Swardman directly (who aren't based in the US) - that had a part to play in this decision, I'm sure.


If I read the press release correctly, it sounds like Landzie is picking it up?

https://landzie.com/swardman/


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Great move by Reel Rollers. I know they became pretty frustrated even here, as they WERE the face of the swardman mowers for the US.

They were never going to win dealing with all the problems those mowers had and being handcuffed by a company far far away. Probably lost some money during it all too.


----------



## DATAstrm (Jul 14, 2021)

I guess there's no recourse for recent purchasers that bought with the expectation of faster Warranty service and $125 reel sharpening in the United States. Very unfortunate.

I agree though that it was probably a good move by Reel Rollers.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Interesting development - saw this coming from a mile away.

I'm wondering if Lee will take over the helms of helping Roland further grow the Allett brand in America.


----------



## potatochip (May 28, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> Interesting development - saw this coming from a mile away.
> 
> I'm wondering if Lee will take over the helms of helping Roland further grow the Allett brand in America.


I really hope that is the case! Love my Allett and would love more/better distribution in the US.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

DATAstrm said:


> I guess there's no recourse for recent purchasers that bought with the expectation of faster Warranty service and $125 reel sharpening in the United States. Very unfortunate....


Did you read this paragraph? Perhaps I'm reading it wrong, but to me it sounds like Landzie is picking up the product line and associated support - including mail order sharpening.


----------



## DATAstrm (Jul 14, 2021)

I did, and checked out the websites as well. There's no price for the reel sharpening, so my concern is the pricing for that particular service.

For parts, Landzie doesn't currently offer parts (like bedknives, springs) on their website (unless I missed it). Obviously it would be wonderful if they offered them in the future. I think they have been selling Swardmans for a while now though, right?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Ware said:


> DATAstrm said:
> 
> 
> > I guess there's no recourse for recent purchasers that bought with the expectation of faster Warranty service and $125 reel sharpening in the United States. Very unfortunate....
> ...


Reading the same.

Parts while they still have old stock to sell. 
Will continue to sharpen and mail back service. 
All other Swardman inquires go to Landzie.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

DATAstrm said:


> I did, and checked out the websites as well. There's no price for the reel sharpening, so my concern is the pricing for that particular service.
> 
> For parts, Landzie doesn't currently offer parts (like bedknives, springs) on their website (unless I missed it). Obviously it would be wonderful if they offered them in the future. I think they have been selling Swardmans for a while now though, right?


Reel Rollers will still sharpen blades for you. They do it for other mowers anyways.

Parts they will not be doing, so that's through another dealer.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > DATAstrm said:
> ...


I don't read that as Reel Rollers will still do the sharpening by mail. It says:

"Reel sharpening by mail will continue and can be ordered at reelworksllc.com"


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

DATAstrm said:


> I did, and checked out the websites as well. There's no price for the reel sharpening, so my concern is the pricing for that particular service.
> 
> For parts, Landzie doesn't currently offer parts (like bedknives, springs) on their website (unless I missed it). Obviously it would be wonderful if they offered them in the future. I think they have been selling Swardmans for a while now though, right?


Yeah, and who knows how long Landzie will stick with them. They may decide to cut bait too when they start fielding all the warranty claims.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Not trying to stir the pot, but just curious - is this the same company that was responsible for the leveling rake that rattled the YouTube lawn care community a while back?


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Ware said:


> Not trying to stir the pot, but just curious - is this the same company that was responsible for the leveling rake that shook the YouTube lawn care community a while back?


Yes it is.

Graduated from peat moss rollers...to...level rakes...and now powered reel mowers. Interesting evolution of a company.


----------



## DATAstrm (Jul 14, 2021)

Ware said:


> DATAstrm said:
> 
> 
> > I did, and checked out the websites as well. There's no price for the reel sharpening, so my concern is the pricing for that particular service.
> ...


There's no guarantee Landzie will field warranty claims for purchases through Reel Rollers. They could just direct you straight to the manufacturer as well.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Ware said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


Oh. Missed that part. Assumed/Confused it for their own.

Yeah. Good luck Swardman folks… i think landzie is the Canadian dealer who maybe set up a US location?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

DATAstrm said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > DATAstrm said:
> ...


In fairness- it wasn't much different when Reel Rollers was doing it. They probably did more than they should have evident by what was shared here.


----------



## DATAstrm (Jul 14, 2021)

FATC1TY said:


> DATAstrm said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


Yeah, like the after-warranty servicing of the separated drums. I wonder if that was Swardman or Reel Rollers. It was honestly the service provided by Reel Rollers that motivated me to buy one. Now I'm a bit worried...


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

I wanted to help clarify a few things to avoid confusion.

Landzie will be exclusive to Swardman sales, parts, service, and warranties for Canada, and now USA.. The warranty is with the manufacturer (Swardman) so nothing should change.

Reel Works is an independent of both Reel Rollers and Landzie. Reel Works is the company we've been using for 15+ years to sharpen and service all reel mowers and when we partnered with Swardman 4 years ago, they built a grinder specific for Swardman service. They have been our partner in sharpening swardman reels by mail from the start. The only change is instead of ordering the service through Reel Rollers site (middle man), you will order Reel Service directly from Reel Works site.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Reelrollers said:


> I wanted to help clarify a few things to avoid confusion.
> 
> Landzie will be exclusive to Swardman sales, parts, service, and warranties for Canada, and now USA.. The warranty is with the manufacturer (Swardman) so nothing should change.
> 
> Reel Works is an independent of both Reel Rollers and Landzie. Reel Works is the company we've been using for 15+ years to sharpen and service all reel mowers and when we partnered with Swardman 4 years ago, they built a grinder specific for Swardman service. They have been our partner in sharpening swardman reels by mail from the start. The only change is instead of ordering the service through Reel Rollers site (middle man), you will order Reel Service directly from Reel Works site.


Good to know. Thanks Lee.


----------



## Retired292 (May 9, 2021)

Yep I fell for the hype and bought one during the labor day sale and I am not happy. Luckily $2600 is not going to break me but I'm pissed. When it turns into a paper weight I'll just go back to rotary


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Retired292 said:


> Yep I fell for the hype and bought one during the labor day sale and I am not happy. Luckily $2600 is not going to break me but I'm pissed. When it turns into a paper weight I'll just go back to rotary


You lose a key voice/partner in Lee when dealing with any unforeseen issues with the manufacturer but outside of that nothing really changes on your end.


----------



## DATAstrm (Jul 14, 2021)

JerseyGreens said:


> Retired292 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep I fell for the hype and bought one during the labor day sale and I am not happy. Luckily $2600 is not going to break me but I'm pissed. When it turns into a paper weight I'll just go back to rotary
> ...


That's a big loss. Lee has been great in terms of service, responsiveness, and general confidence in the warranty process.

That being said, the sudden termination of that is very disappointing. I for one will think twice before buying from a U.S. distributor again based on its service and reputation (Reel Rollers included) given that it can all disappear in a matter of months.


----------



## potatochip (May 28, 2020)

DATAstrm said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > Retired292 said:
> ...


....Or just be sure you are buying a product that has a history of being great, rather than one that has been around for just a few years. It has less/nothing to do with a 'US distributor' and more to do with a 'quality of product/company'.


----------



## DATAstrm (Jul 14, 2021)

potatochip said:


> DATAstrm said:
> 
> 
> > JerseyGreens said:
> ...


I didn't mean to imply that the product hasn't been great (no complaints so far on the product). I think I would be concerned with a loss of local high quality support and service and domestic parts availability, regardless of the product history.

I agree with you that product history is important as well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2021)

Hoping for a Allet:USA/Reelrollers combo in the near future


----------



## Txag12 (Apr 22, 2018)

As someone who just purchased a Swardman from ReelRollers during the labor day sale this is disheartening. I purchased it because of Lee's commitment to the brand. Hopefully there are not issues with warranty should I ever need it. Glad to hear there shouldn't be an issue getting the reel serviced as this was the main reason I didn't get a GM 1600.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

I am most excited about the line that say they plan on "developing a reel mowing platform"


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

Nixnix42 said:


> Hoping for a Allet:USA/Reelrollers combo in the near future


I'll go out on a limb and say that isn't the future for Allett in the USA. My understanding is that Allett is trying to consolidate its distribution as direct sales in the USA, and has abandoned retail sales partners. I could be wrong in how I understand that. Allett has had its fair share of QC problems importing its products into the USA too. Lee at @Reelrollers is a great guy, smart business man and hustled his butt off working to build a market for Swardman in the USA. I would love to see an engineered reel system built and designed for the US home market.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2021)

I'd love to see that at well.. for a high quality home owner reel gas/electric reel mower. ReelRollers in partnership with a manufacture could create such a niche market item. Its there for the taking.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Well, I have been thinking of buying a greensmower for a while. Guess that is now in the budget.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Nixnix42 said:


> I'd love to see that at well.. for a high quality home owner reel gas/electric reel mower. ReelRollers in partnership with a manufacture could create such a niche market item. Its there for the taking.


Imagine a twin reel electric mower with an easy HOC adjustment or a hybrid.


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

Ware said:


> littlehuman said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw that email.
> ...


Seems you're correct, though it also appears the warranties and such are still handled by Swardman overseas. So, no real change for us Swardman owners in the US if I had to guess. Sharpening has gone and will continue to go through ReelWorks, who are separate from RR, so no loss there with mail-in sharpening.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Ive been thinking about purchasing a Swardman for a while, but this thread is making me a little hesitant. For those that have/had Swardman's what were your major issues? Seems like most of what I am reading about is warranty issues and Swardman not honoring it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

jha4aamu said:


> ...Seems like most of what I am reading about is warranty issues and Swardman not honoring it.


To be a little more specific, I think for the most part the issues have been:

1) Major repairs denied after the warranty period has expired for what many would call design flaws.

2) Machines that were bought second-hand were denied warranty service for those repairs because the warranty is not transferrable.

I'm sure someone will correct me if I am wrong, but I don't recall a situation where they didn't honor repairs for a machine that was truly under warranty.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Ware said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> > ...Seems like most of what I am reading about is warranty issues and Swardman not honoring it.
> ...


This. Do you know how difficult it is to chase down out of country people or companies from a legal perspective?

Hypothetically, if you had a lawn mower that blew open from defects of design or defects of manufacture, and you were harmed, the odds of getting recourse from individuals out of the country are slim. The UCC puts a spotlight on the sellers as liable. Long story short, imported goods coming from outside the US are a nightmare. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

jha4aamu said:


> Ive been thinking about purchasing a Swardman for a while, but this thread is making me a little hesitant. For those that have/had Swardman's what were your major issues? Seems like most of what I am reading about is warranty issues and Swardman not honoring it.


I'd suggest just searching around here and the rest of the Internet. They aren't exactly very popular anymore, and for good reason, considering the price point, and warranty issues for major issues.

I'd venture to say some of those who bought discounted new units feel a little less thrilled with the move, but I can't help but wonder why someone didn't think something was going on to trigger the sell off and the cryptic posts from some users.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> > Ive been thinking about purchasing a Swardman for a while, but this thread is making me a little hesitant. For those that have/had Swardman's what were your major issues? Seems like most of what I am reading about is warranty issues and Swardman not honoring it.
> ...


Ive really just been intrigued by the units because of their marketing where they seemingly were geared towards homeowners, specifically the swappable cartridges. And obviously the associated hype around them got me interested as well. I have 2 JD greensmowers now, so the Swardman would have just been something to kind of play around with. Ill save myself the headache and couple grand now learning all of this about their warranty issues.


----------



## WillDawgHailSTATE (Oct 5, 2021)

Not good news for Swardman owners. My personal experience with Reel Rollers has been positive post sale and they have been responsive to my questions when I've had them the 5 months I've owned the mower. . I'm currently waiting on a inner timing belt that broke Saturday because the tension bearing seized (from corrosion) and burned through the belt. . I emailed Eric at RR about a warranty fix but imagine my surprise when the reply was a press release stating they were parting ways with Swardman. I went ahead and ordered the timing belt from RR and it's already shipped. The bearings were cheap and easy to find. I only hope I have no major issues going forward - fingers crossed. I enjoy the mower and the quality of cut and hope to have it for at least a few more years.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Hope all you guys with Swardman are still able to get parts and service easily moving forward. Good Luck.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Does this pretty much put the "Kabosh" on any of us recommending Swordsman as a serious option to people who are looking for a "homeowner" grade reel.

Serious question. Are they dead to us now?


----------



## JPorter (Sep 5, 2018)

This sucks. I ultimately decided to get one because of how highly everyone spoke of Lee and the RR team. I called recently and Lee helped me figure out a quick fix for a problem I was having. I can't brag enough about everyone at RR.

So honestly, I'll keep this mower going as long as possible, keep doing the reel sharpening but, once this thing dies, I'm buying Toro.

@Reelrollers You guys are awesome and I can't wait to see what you guys do later on, just don't forget about us Californians.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Well there's a silver lining for me, Mount Laurel NJ is a 15-20 min drive. Oh well hope for the best


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

NJ-lawn said:


> Well there's a silver lining for me, Mount Laurel NJ is a 15-20 min drive. Oh well hope for the best


I wouldn't go that far until you get a tech from Landzie on the phone willing to help with any issues. Even simple ones.

I can guarantee they aren't anywhere near the same knowledge level as RR.

Maybe Ryan Knorr is manning the customer service lines...


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Ware said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> > ...Seems like most of what I am reading about is warranty issues and Swardman not honoring it.
> ...


Mine was a year out of warranty and they still covered my drum issue.


----------



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

Having owned a two Swardmans and having a few issues here and there. I'm not too worried as these machines are pretty easy to work on and are made to be worked on without a lot of special tools etc. I'm bummed that RR won't be the dealer anymore, but I can understand their position being a small business owner myself and having to deal with issues that are outside my control. I'm sure they had a lot of that, supply issues, design issues etc. I think they did a very good job dealing with the issues as best as they could.

I recently received a new replacement of my Swardman 2.0 that had a catastrophic housing issue due to the frame snapping at the bottom of the mower where its connected to the handlebar. They replaced it with the 2.1 version and I can see that its had a lot of improvements that were made and its a much more solid machine. Overall I could not be happier with the service that Eric at Reel Rollers has provided me.

I also just recently sent my 10 blade cartridge out this past Friday to get sharpened so I'm sure that will be fine and will continue to send them my reels to get sharpened.

As far as Lanzie goes, I had purchased the first version of the Ryan Knorr leveling rake (I had to try it being I own a lawn leveling company) Their first version had an issue with the weak handlebar and I requested a return and they were really good at taking care of me and sending me out a new one with the new and improved steel handle, which works great as I have already used it on several leveling jobs. I believe that Lanzie will provide pretty good service and I'm not worried, only concern that I may have in the future is getting replacement belts etc.

Anyway, for those of you that recently purchased a mower recently I really would not worry too much as there are a lot of good people on this forum that are willing to help or make suggestions if you have an issue with your Swardman.


----------



## mrmattyq (Apr 14, 2021)

saw this coming from a mile away, yet still went with a swardman during the labor day sale. The only downside i see to all of this is availability of spare parts - as it looks like Landzie has been selling these mowers for a bit in Canada (??) with no parts listed on their website like ReelRollers has... so i just went ahead and bought some bedknifes and belts from RR yesterday. Allet did something "similar" with consolidating their local distributors to allet-usa - so i wouldnt say this is anything "shocking".. Warranty claims will still still be filed through Swardman directly, but will miss the quick com's with Lee & RR team.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong but hasn't the majority of Swordman's warranty issues been a result of the batteries overheating in the southern regions during summertime use?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Lawn Smith said:


> Somebody correct me if I'm wrong but hasn't the majority of Swordman's warranty issues been a result of the batteries overheating in the southern regions during summertime use?


I think that was maybe one of the problems with the Electra model, but there have been some common mechanical issues with both the 2.0's and 2.1's as well.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Amoo316 said:


> Does this pretty much put the "Kabosh" on any of us recommending Swordsman as a serious option to people who are looking for a "homeowner" grade reel.
> 
> Serious question. Are they dead to us now?


I think it really depends what happens to US distribution going forward. That will be the deciding factor. As of right now, I would have a tough time recommending them until we see what we are dealing with.

For me, the Swardman is likely going to become the backup reel and power dethatcher for a Toro or John Deere greens mower. I just need to find something (GM1600 I think) before next spring.


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

Ware said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> > ...Seems like most of what I am reading about is warranty issues and Swardman not honoring it.
> ...


Correct, Swardman was honoring warranty claims within their window.

Hate to see Lee go. He actually swapped my defective 2.0 for a brand new Edwin 2.1 in the early morning hours.

Lee is a heck of a guy. I think Swardman is just too new and was going to drive the Reel Roller team crazy.


----------



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

Wow I missed the email as I was on vacation and just happened across this thread. Like many others on this thread RR is the reason I purchased one this past summer. So far everything has been great with it and love the cut and striping. I'll need to go order some replacement parts from RR now.


----------



## TheSlowOne (Jun 10, 2020)

Hmmmm. This is interesting. I wonder if they will come up with the American equivalent of Australia's Scott Bonnar 45 or Protea cylinder mowers.


----------



## Allett Canada (Oct 13, 2020)

Reelrollers said:


> I wanted to help clarify a few things to avoid confusion.
> 
> Landzie will be exclusive to Swardman sales, parts, service, and warranties for Canada, and now USA.. The warranty is with the manufacturer (Swardman) so nothing should change.
> 
> Reel Works is an independent of both Reel Rollers and Landzie. Reel Works is the company we've been using for 15+ years to sharpen and service all reel mowers and when we partnered with Swardman 4 years ago, they built a grinder specific for Swardman service. They have been our partner in sharpening swardman reels by mail from the start. The only change is instead of ordering the service through Reel Rollers site (middle man), you will order Reel Service directly from Reel Works site.


Sorry to hear that the Swardman line won't be repped by you anymore, Lee. The following and brand you've built in the marketplace is significant. The work and care you put into this is evident. I know how hard that is to get up and running. I'm working on this up north right now. Looking forward to seeing whats next for your team. I aspire to have the kind of legendary customer service you have provided in my buisness.

Sincerely,


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I visited with the Landzie folks at their GIE booth last week and invited them to join the forum to help support Swardman owners.

It will be hard to replicate the level of service that Lee at @Reelrollers poured into the brand, but I think their presence here would be helpful.


----------



## Lawndry List (Jun 30, 2020)

Ware said:


> I visited with the Landzie folks at their GIE booth last week and invited them to join the forum to help support Swardman owners.
> 
> It will be hard to replicate the level of service that Lee at @Reelrollers poured into the brand, but I think their presence here would be helpful.


Thanks Ware. Any reel mowers on display at GIE? Just received my grooved roller & backlapping kit from @Reelrollers last week. Great packaging & received it within 2 days like it was an Amazon Prime purchase!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

One thing the rise and ... ?plateau? of Swardman has made obvious is that American lawn enthusiasts are hungry for a reel mower thats a bit more user friendly than the offerings from Trimmer, Mclane, TruCut etc.

Can't wait to see what the ReelRollers team offers up next.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Sorry I missed some posts in the thread. What I put on this post was an issue that was already answered and taken care of.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

at 5:09 of the video Ryan is showing the shop etc.

https://youtu.be/2CO-1i_h8PU


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

Awesome video! How recent is this?


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

This reelworks guy is about to get my business if I don't successfully befriend a mechanic at a local golf course this winter (my only lawn goal for the winter :lol


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

He is a member here now: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=451599#p451599


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

lacrossekite said:


> Awesome video! How recent is this?


It was published to YouTube on April 7th 2021.


----------



## battleboro (Jan 3, 2021)

I've had my Swardman Edwin 2.1 55 for one full season and have been happy with it.

I'm glad to see that I can still the blade sharpened.


----------

